# {solved} wintv hvr-4000{thread intentionally left open}

## muhsinzubeir

http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/pages/products/data_hvr4000.html

anybody succeeded to get that pci working on gentoo?...im just impressed with it...atleast after readin commercials...  :Razz: 

but google just turned out very few gentoo forums about it, does it mean good or doesnt work at all  :Wink: 

----------

## phsdv

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/pages/products/data_hvr4000.html
> 
> anybody succeeded to get that pci working on gentoo?

 I am trying to. I followed the gentoo wiki And it seams that the drivers are working. At the moment I have no dish yet, My only source is dvb-t. I can see which PID's are in a stream, but no picture yet... I think my antenna is not good enough.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

thanks for the info....atleast i know that drivers are working.Ill start considering buying it....

should i close the thread or u want to archive some findings?

I was planning to play around it in my vacation starting from next month....

----------

## phsdv

According to my searches, the driver should also work on amd64, but I have not tried that. For myself it is too early to say that it is working, however I am confident that I will get there.

----------

## muhsinzubeir

great news...coz the only play ground i have here is amd64  :Razz: 

anyway, ill keep the thread open if u have data just dump them in...for sure it will help a lot, me en other users to come

cheers ...

----------

## phsdv

I finally got the hvr-4000 working with dvb-t on my system. The sfe (single front end) did not work, one of the modules is chrashing all the time. With the mfe (multi front end) module I am able to use the dvb-t. 

Next thing to do is to get a dish and try dvb-s2 (HD)  :Smile: 

----------

